#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Immediate Database Modification in database management system free pdf download

## amitsharma957

The immediate-modification technique allows database modifications to be  output to the database while the transaction is still in the active  state. Data modifications written by active transactions are called *uncommitted modifications*.  In the event of a crash or a transaction failure, the system must use  the old-value field of the log records to restore the modified data  items to the value they had prior to the start of the transaction.The  undo operation accomplishes this restoration.





  Similar Threads: Deferred Database Modification in database management system free pdf Modification of the Database in database management system free pdf download Role of the Database Administrator in database management system free download pdf Extending Database Capabilities in database management system free pdf download History of Database Systems database management system free pdf download

----------

